# Another Sleeper SE-R



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Hey Everyone, here's my sleeper SE-R too. A 91 w/ a good ole DET swap. Additional engine mods include UR pulleys (2 set), Zex flywheel, JWT clutch, ES motor mounts, Spearco IC with Swain's BBE coating, 2.5" DP, and a Dave Allen 3" mandrel bent exhaust. The suspension is SHigSpeed front dual adjustable custom shortened shocks and single adjustable rear custom shortened shocks. Springs are GCs 300f/200r. 

The car needed a wash, but it contributes more to the sleeper look, hehehe. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

What brand are the motor mount? Are you happy with them? What do they cost?

I need some new ones *BAD* I was thinking of going with the place racing ones?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

bad ass
nice job dude


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

OMG u aint kiddin when u say sleeper!


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Cool!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

ktrends said:


> *What brand are the motor mount? Are you happy with them? What do they cost?
> 
> I need some new ones *BAD* I was thinking of going with the place racing ones? *


I have the ES motor mount set. They are awesome. Cheap too, like $80 for all four.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Where can I get these?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

I am asuming the ES are the energy suspension's mounts. Are these complete mounts or inserts that have to be pressed in? How much of a pain are they.

Thanks for your help..


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

You would be correct. I believe Courtesy Nissan still sells them, that's where I got mine.

They are slightly a pain to get in. A couple are easier to get in than others. If you have a vice, you can press all of the mounts in. 

Good luck!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

just one of the Northern Alliance's tools of Mass Destruction
Ph33R!


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Looks good! What kind of intercooler do you have?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *Looks good! What kind of intercooler do you have? *


It's a Spearco core. 24"x3"x4" or very close to that. It's nice, but right after I got it, a real nice Forge Motorsports IC came out and I wish I had gotten that (cheaper too).


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

very...very...clean, sleeper too.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

must feel nice to leave most if not all competition in shock!!!


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

quite a bad ass car. the only thing i really think you should do is pull off the valve cover and give it a nice polishing, maybe even repaint it. no reason to try to make the engine bay look sleeper.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i love the sleeper look in b13s with dets xlnt job!


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, what tires have you found that work well on the stock 14x5.5" wheels?

I'm about to purchase tires for my SE-R and I wanna get some good tires off the bat.

Thanks.


----------

